

Clyde and Bonnie died for Nihilism - JacobAldridge
http://www.commentarymagazine.com/viewarticle.cfm/clyde-and-bonnie-died-for-nihilism-15205

======
JacobAldridge
A good re-telling of the 'real' Bonnie & Clyde story, though I suspect some of
the author's personal opinion on wider matters is revealed through excellent
quotes like

 _"the legendary Penn movie that invented the New Bonnie and Clyde was such a
ideological crock that it deserves placement in that list of other leftist
crocks mistaken by gullible critics and film lovers as somehow great: Beatty’s
own Reds, the appalling JFK, and the toxic oeuvre of Michael Moore and his
tribe of screwball clones"_

